# New 20 gal vertical vivarium. What should I put in it?



## jimmyx36 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey folks,

So I just finished building a vivarium from a 20 gal long turtle tank (the kind with the half panel on the side). I know you should always build a vivarium with the right pet in mind, and I was. I initially planned on putting either pygmy leaf chameleons, anoles, or a small gecko species in there (house geckos, neon blue day gecko, crested, etc.). But recently I started to reconsider. That tank is planted so it would need some sort of critter that likes humidy/rainforest type environment. I would really like to put a baby Amazon tree boa in there. From what I read this size tank is not too small for a baby, but correct me if I'm wrong. Suppose the ATB isn't a good suit, what else could I possibly put in there. Suggestions for small arboreal snakes are a big bonus.


----------



## OphidianDelight (Jun 11, 2011)

Most of the arboreal snakes I can think of could live in that enclosure for a bit, but would have to be placed in a larger enclosure once they began to get some girth to them.  Depending on your comfort with rear-fang venom, you could try an Asian vine snake--if you can find one in good health and can afford to feed it feeder lizards or switch it to mammalian prey.  You would still have to move it to a larger enclosure once it began to grow.  Do gargoyle geckos appeal to you?


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 11, 2011)

I'd put a chameleon or two.


----------



## super-pede (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree with OD an asian vine snake would be awesome in there.


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Jun 11, 2011)

Very nice setup . I don't know what to tell you put in it , but I wouldn't mind putting it in my living room .


----------



## jimmyx36 (Jun 12, 2011)

Aren't the Asian vine snakes rear fanged and venomous? They look pretty cool. I saw some today. I also like gargoyle and cresties as well. I heard someone even recommend egg eating snakes as a small arboreal, but I'm not sure if I up to feeding them quail eggs or whether or not they can handle the humidity/moisture of my tank.


----------



## CFleming (Jun 12, 2011)

A nice baby colored ATB would look awesome in there. Obviously you will need a larger cage for it eventually, but that may work for six months or so. But with the width it has nearly everything you put in there is gonna out grow it. Except the geckos and pygmy chams.


----------



## neubii18 (Jun 14, 2011)

jimmyx36 said:


> Aren't the Asian vine snakes rear fanged and venomous? They look pretty cool. I saw some today. I also like gargoyle and cresties as well. I heard someone even recommend egg eating snakes as a small arboreal, but I'm not sure if I up to feeding them quail eggs or whether or not they can handle the humidity/moisture of my tank.


They are,but are super cool snakes!I would definitely get one!That would be awesome in this tank.They are REAR FANGED venomous,so to actually envenomate you,they have to not only bite you,but hold on and chew the venom in.It's not used as a defense normally.Usually just to aid in digesting their pray.They are also lizard eaters as far as I know,which is pretty cool.


----------

